# Lane Limited 1Q Review



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

I have been keeping a tobacco journal of sorts for about 8 months now. In an effort to be a content adder instead of just a content moocher, I thought I would type them all up to contribute to the forum.

This review is for a smoke back on September 17 of last year. I smoked it in my Erlich estate pipe. This was my second time smoking it, but the first time putting my thoughts to paper. 


In appearance, this tobacco is a dark brown and blackish ribbon cut, with some lighter brown ribbons as well. It consists of golden cavendish with virginias, according to the description. 


There is a heavy, sweet aroma, almost liked sweet baked goods. Notes of figs, and a hint of vanilla. 


There was a noticeable aroma of cookies when lit. I'm a smoker who is not too concerned with relights, but this tobacco was gratifying in that it did not require many, except toward the end. But, that is the case for most tobaccos I smoke, I find. 


I like retrohaling. I feel like it helps me experience the tobacco more fully. This blend is mild enough to retrohale without burning the hairs off your nostrils. The smoke is mild, pleasing, and slightly sweet. 


One thing I hate is pipe gargle, and unfortunately that is my cross to bear because I often smoke too quickly. It is certainly more of a problem with some blends (aros) than it is with others (english), and this was no exception to the gargle problem. 


Halfway through the cookie notes noticed before the light became more apparent in the flavor. 


The one thing that sometimes happens with aros that I dislike is a chemically aftertaste, which I experienced with this blend. 


Now, dear reader, I have a somewhat interesting spin on the normal review. I am often joined by my dear wife while smoking, and she sometimes jots down notes on the "room note" from a non-smoker's perspective. Here are her notes: 


"Fairly pleasant room note. Nice woodsy smell with a kind of sweet dried cherries and an undertone of earthy spices. Just very pipey in a nice way." 


And there you have it! I definitely do not dissuade anyone from getting this blend, but dare I say it? I think I prefer CB White!


----------



## oletimer54 (Feb 28, 2010)

great review! very helpful I've been looking to try that blend and now want to even more.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

Glad it helped!!


----------

